# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  ajouter un paint() sur jpanel

## minooo

bonsoir 
j'ai un problme , je n'arrive pas  dessiner sur jpanel je ne sais pascomment l'ajouter le paint sur jpanel 


```

```

merci d'avance

----------


## sinok

http://duj.developpez.com/tutoriels/java/dessin/intro/

----------


## minooo

> http://duj.developpez.com/tutoriels/java/dessin/intro/


voila je veux ajouter paint sur JPanel1 mais je n'ai aucune ide

----------


## elghadi_mohamed

> bonsoir 
> j'ai un problme , je n'arrive pas  dessiner sur jpanel je ne sais pascomment l'ajouter le paint sur jpanel 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> merci d'avance


tu peux creer une petite classe qui herite de JPanel 


> tu l'appelle par exemple JPanel1


 et puis tu y redefini la methode paint avec les instructions que tu a ecris dans ton code au niveau de la fonction 

```
 public void paint(Graphics g)
```

demonstration :


```

```

par la suite dans ta classe JFrame tu peux ecrire:



```
JPanel1 jPanel1 = new JPanel1();
```

ok ::king::

----------


## minooo

bonjour voila ce que j'ai fais mais le malheur que le bouton jButton2 n'est pas afficher sur la fenetre   ::cry:: 



```

```

----------


## herve91

Il faut redfinir la mthode paintComponent() et non paint() :


```

```

----------


## minooo

merci ::D:

----------

